# Can I copy AutoCAD off my computer?



## cherish15

I have AutoCAD 2008 on my laptop for work. We recently got a new desktop computer. Is there a way I can copy that program off my laptop and install it (active) on my new desktop? Or is it possible to link them together and save it over? I would like to do the same for Adobe Acrobat pdf writer. Any thoughts?


----------



## jenae

Hi, unless you have the executable then you are unable to write the programs data to the registry, so it is impossible to copy successfully the two programs in question. Much better to clean install on a new system. You could network them and then access these programs over the network.


----------



## Inactive

there is a portable licence utility under autodesk in the program files, but you will need to have a proper install on the other location, so you will need the installation disc. then you can move the licence from one to the other.

as for adobe, you would have to contact them for licence numbers if the program requests them at installation. however there are free pdf writers out there, cutePDF being one i've used myself in the past. just google it and i'm sure you'll find others.

be advised that we do not promote piracy, so do not ask for any help on such or this thread will have to be closed.


----------



## nwilcox

freddyhard said:


> there is a portable licence utility under autodesk in the program files, but you will need to have a proper install on the other location, so you will need the installation disc. then you can move the licence from one to the other.
> 
> as for adobe, you would have to contact them for licence numbers if the program requests them at installation. however there are free pdf writers out there, cutePDF being one i've used myself in the past. just google it and i'm sure you'll find others.
> 
> be advised that we do not promote piracy, so do not ask for any help on such or this thread will have to be closed.


I am not sure if Autocad 2008 has same license terms. I know Autodesk Inventor has a floating license that allows you to install it on desktop and laptop using same serial numbers. But you can not use them at the same time. This works good for me when I once in a great while I do something at home.

Remember you can not have both machines running the software at the same time.


----------



## gistek

The only way you can install AutoCADD or Adobe Acrobat on your new 'puter is to use the original install disks.

As far as using the same license on two computers, you'd have to check your site license level to see what permissions your company has.

You didn't specify if the PC is work or home. If work, you should go through your supervisor and IT departments, otherwise you might create legal issues for your company.

If the PC is for home use, CutePDF pro will do almost everything AdobeAcrobat will do. (Actually, so far I haven't found anything Acrobat can do that CutePDF Pro can't.)

As far as CADD, try ProgeCADD. Enter "Progecad 2008 smart" in the search box to find the 2d "free for personal use" version. If you need 3d, check out the standard and professional versions. Yes, they're $250 AUD and up, but they're still way less than AutoCAD.


----------



## dm01

You can try Art of Illusion www.artofillusion.org for a free and open-source 3D modelling and CADD program. AoI will run is written Java, and _will run_ in Windows, Linux, and Solaris. I have not tested on Macintoshes because I hate them.


----------

